# Ford 1210 Cylinder head prechamber ?



## doughoover (May 5, 2011)

Replacing a cracked head on my Uncles 1984 Ford 1210.
Got the new head (complete assembly with valves) & cylinder inserts, along with gaskets. Everything that was recommended.

When the inserts are fitted it looks like there is much more space at the injector port with the new head assembly.
The old head looks to have a brass colored fitting installed 1/4" diameter bore, while the new head has a 1/2" diameter bore. Any chance that we didn't get all the parts necessary for the replacement?

The old cylinder head casting number is K1A and the new head casting number is K1B.
I read that cylinder heads for this model are prone to cracking if you let it get too hot.
Does anyone know if the change indicated by the casting numbers and the "extra space" was an attempt to prevent cracking? 

I think the area with extra space that I'm talking about is called the prechamber?

I'll try to get my Uncle to take some pictures if it would help.

Doug


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

It sound like a up grade. Most of the dealers will let you talk to their mechanics, thats what I would do. Wear your most ratty clothes when you go to talk to them, they'll feel sorry for you and tell you what you need to know. Just kidding about the clothes.


----------



## doughoover (May 5, 2011)

We got it figured out. One of my uncles buddies used to be a school bus mechanic. Just happened to have helped another guy with a head problem on a 1310 or 1320 (supposed to be the same head?). They wrote up some instructions and sent them to the guy that sold them the new head so he would have something the next time he sells one. They didn't find anything about it in the Ford manual he's got.


----------



## fordtractor1210 (Nov 6, 2011)

Can you post the instructions and the location where you got the new head? I am having to replace the head on my 1210.


----------



## Earl Carothers (Oct 6, 2020)

I just came across this post. I have a 1985 1210 with a new head. My injector return pipe was leaking so I decided to replace the copper seal at the bottom of my injector. Upon removal of the injectors there is no pre chamber inserts in the head(just a big hole). It does start ok but blows alot of black smoke. Can anyone tell me if these inserts are needed? Thank you! I bought this tractor with the new head on it.


----------



## Earl Carothers (Oct 6, 2020)

Also would the dealer have these items? Or could I get these elsewhere? Not sure where to look. Thanks guys! Love this forum already!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Earl, welcome to the forum. 

I do not see the inserts you refer to on the attached New Holland parts diagrams. You can call Messicks parts hotline and inquire. 

https://www.messicks.com/nh/129801?sectionId=370873&diagramId=2A72BCCF-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6

https://www.messicks.com/nh/129801?sectionId=370884&diagramId=8937B5C7-B8BF-E111-9FCE-005056875BD6

The dark smoke you mention usually indicates that your engine is running too rich, unless perhaps it is burning oil. Probably an injector problem. Is your air cleaner plugged??


----------

